# Most important trait to teach children?



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2022)

I grabbed this from a local site:

*NAME ONLY ONE... Teaching the good life:  Can you reflect on your past, and decide if there was one...and only one...good trait that parents today and in the future should ALWAYS teach their children, what would that trait be?  Just one, please!*

I said Integrity. 
Was wondering what SF members from around the world would answer..?


----------



## MountainRa (Jul 5, 2022)

Good work ethics


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 5, 2022)

Resilience


----------



## Pepper (Jul 5, 2022)

Hope.


----------



## caroln (Jul 5, 2022)

Good money management.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 5, 2022)

The Love of Jesus


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 5, 2022)

Kindness


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 5, 2022)

Confidence


----------



## feywon (Jul 5, 2022)

Sorry but that's like saying name *only one*  physical necessity of life though none of the necessities are enough on their own. Oxygen, water, nourishing food, shelter from elements--- none are enough on their own.

Same goes for intangibles---being human is learning to balance various traits,  so that we can care for ourselves and loved ones while also being fair and kind to others.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 5, 2022)

Children pick up a lot from our behaviour. If we are generous, they learn generosity; if we are kind, so they will be. The one important trait we have to teach them is resilience in the face of adversity and disappointment. To do this we must allow them to be sometimes disappointed or hurt physically or emotionally. To shield them too much from these things is to do them a disservice.


----------



## oldpop (Jul 5, 2022)

Adaptability.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 5, 2022)

I agree with @feywon, we can't just choose one trait, but the first thing that came to my mind was Honesty.


----------



## timoc (Jul 5, 2022)

Common Sense


----------



## Don M. (Jul 5, 2022)

Virtually Every one of the above mentioned traits should be part of a child's upbringing.  I would add Personal Responsibility to the list.


----------



## Remy (Jul 5, 2022)

Self worth.


----------



## caroln (Jul 5, 2022)

timoc said:


> Common Sense


Isn't that something that either you're born with or you're not?  It's hard to _teach_ common sense.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 5, 2022)

truth


----------



## Judycat (Jul 5, 2022)

Empathy.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2022)

Judycat said:


> Empathy.


Oh, yes, please!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2022)

*Honesty* – Teaching children young that honesty is the best policy builds them up into people in which the world knows they can trust. Honesty is a vital trait in a person of integrity. It seems that few people today can even define the word integrity, let alone exhibit it.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 5, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> Oh, yes, please!


Yes indeed. Relieve a little suffering at least.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 5, 2022)

Don't live in fear.


----------



## timoc (Jul 5, 2022)

caroln said:


> Isn't that something that either you're born with or you're not?  It's hard to _teach_ common sense.


Hi Caroln,

I agree that some folk are born with common sense, some by the shedful, but others (and I include myself) do learn it by watching and listening to those that do have it, and I'm grateful to those that managed to get it into my thick head.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2022)

Compassion


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 8, 2022)

caroln said:


> Isn't that something that either you're born with or you're not?  It's hard to _teach_ common sense.


I don't think so.  Babies are born essentially as "clean slates," with nothing more than instinct-  hunger, pain, cold, etc.-  and everything else is learned, either by teaching it or picking it up from their environments.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 8, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Children pick up a lot from our behaviour. If we are generous, they learn generosity; if we are kind, so they will be. The one important trait we have to teach them is resilience in the face of adversity and disappointment. To do this we must allow them to be sometimes disappointed or hurt physically or emotionally. To shield them too much from these things is to do them a disservice.


For the most part I agree, but it can go too far...  when people learn virtually from babyhood that nobody will ever do anything for them, help them, or be there for them, they can turn into individuals who "lie, cheat, and steal" to get whatever they want, regardless of how it affects anyone else.


----------



## Jan14 (Jul 8, 2022)

Honesty.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 8, 2022)

Don't take any crap from anyone, but at the same time, don't be an ass.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 8, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Don't take any crap from anyone, but at the same time, don't be an ass.


I really like that one!!!!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 8, 2022)

Common sense, you got it or you don't


----------

